# æ© Hitsugi-chan, my baby hamster



## itoshiixhito (May 2, 2011)

[align=center]





[/align] 

[align=center] I love you my little baby.

 æ© Hitsugi-chan
 June 13, 2009 - May 2, 2011
[/align] 






She died right in front of my eyes.


It's so hard to breath right now.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 2, 2011)

Rest in peace little girl.:cry1::rip:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 4, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

